# can you use onr in the tonador black tool



## dutch (Aug 2, 2013)

I may have a question,

if you use the tornador blach air tool , what cleaning product can i use , and is it save for the paint ? 

is ONR or EcoSmart an option , or are these product not mented for that .


thanks in advance Dutch


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seen the odd reference to using ONR with one of these tools but I have no idea how effective (or not) it would be. There are references on the Optimum forums about using Power Clean (APC) and Optimum dressings with a Tornador and apparently they work quite well


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

why not use AS Tango?


----------



## dutch (Aug 2, 2013)

*AS tango*



ardenvxr said:


> why not use AS Tango?


What is a AS tango ?

sorry but i'm relatif new in the business ,

i would like to use it more for proffesional use, so any info would be grea

regards Dutch


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

I think you should look at some APC. Meguiars apc/ Chemical guys grean clean or maybe surfex hd (surfex is strong!)

Any Apc would do, and you will clean better than with Onr..

Only my personal toughts, i have not tried it


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

I have tried the OPT tiregel mixed 50/50 with water in a normal sprayer to coat wheelwells and tires and enginebays ect. very effective, but not as long lasting, as the gel is diluted, but I guess it makes sence why... 

Also tried Powerclean mixed with ONR and the OPT carshampoo in a preasure sprayer to lay a thin prewash coat, but will recommend powerclean and shampoo only to get better clinning, seams like the ONR is making it less foamy, but cleaning ablility is still good both ways.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

If dutch doesn't mind me hijacking his thread, can valet pro carpet cleaner be used in a tornador?


----------



## dutch (Aug 2, 2013)

NeilG40 said:


> If dutch doesn't mind me hijacking his thread, can valet pro carpet cleaner be used in a tornador?


Dont mind at all , i think you can , but than for carpet cleaning ?


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

NeilG40 said:


> If dutch doesn't mind me hijacking his thread, can valet pro carpet cleaner be used in a tornador?


Don't see why not I have used G101, Brisk, Tango And Finish thru mine and Vax carpet cleaner lol


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

k4ith said:


> Don't see why not I have used G101, Brisk, Tango And Finish thru mine and Vax carpet cleaner lol


 i read somewhere that G101 shouldn't be used with one.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

g101 CAN be used its recomended you dont because of the fumes and the glunk tube getting blocked. But if ou take the filter out of the glunk tube and watch the pressures so as not to "snot" the liquid up then fine its only the REALLY harsh stuff ( above 101 ) that i would say a definate no no to. Like tardis etc ( i have been asked too lol ) that is just asking for an explosion really.
99.9% of carpet cleaners can be used with varying degrees of success. .
Water based dressings are fine but i again would err on the side of caution with solvent based dressings.
Tango through a tornador is good on shuts and engine bay.


----------

